# How do people deal with IBS?!



## Evening.coffee (Jul 15, 2015)

literally on the verge of giving up. I thought I was getting somewhere but then all of my IBS symptoms just pop out of no where and I'm back at square one. I'm really fed up. Nothing seems to work. The doctors just seem to give me another tablet after tablet but I don't know how long I can out up with this.. Is this for life? I can't go on like this. Someone help please ;(


----------



## hhhh22 (Nov 20, 2015)

Have you tried changing your diet? There may be some foods that your stomach can't handle. Mine is pizza! Recently I also have searched IBS hypnotherapy on YouTube and I actually think it works! Hope you can find some relief I understand how embarrassing and frustrating you feel, but don't let it run your life! You are much stronger than you think, you can do this! 😊


----------



## Noca (Oct 24, 2015)

Expand your treatment options beyond the western medical doctor. IBS is a condition that doctors generally suck at treating, I mean REALLY SUCK at treating. They will absolutely leave you feeling hopeless. If you rely on a western medical doctor to treat your IBS, then your IBS will become an automatic life sentence without the possibility of parole, I guarantee it. See a naturpath instead.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

I can relate.. Read my story below,it has been a long ride for me, but hypnotherapy , the IBS Aidio Program by Mike Mahoneu helped me out and has helped many on this support board. Let me know if you have any questions, happy to help,


----------

